# Americans tell Canadians to stay away from their Costcos!



## Belguy (May 24, 2010)

Canadians are ruining it for American Costco customers in border communities and the Americans are mad and are not going to take it any more!!

http://www.huffingtonpost.ca/2012/0...-shoppers_n_1770787.html?ncid=canada-webmail1


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

When the Canadian $ was about 64¢ US, and Vancouver area shoppers didn't cross the border, Bellingham malls, and the huge gas stations they built to accommodate Canadian trade, were virtually empty.......be careful what you wish for.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

Then too, the Facebook quote that talks about "...Bellingham has laws that keep big box companys from expanding..." suggests that this could be a local problem rather than a country-wide revolt.

While my brother-in-law talked about a lot of other Michigan/Ontario issues - nothing like this was mentioned. 

...Of course, Detroit will take every cent they can get.
http://www.blackyouthproject.com/20...miths-lemonade-stand-raises-3000-for-detroit/


Cheers


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Whew... I was glad it was not my license plate in the picture there :stupid:. I just came back from US Costcos, in that state too... 

This is just another thing for people to complain about.


----------



## Belguy (May 24, 2010)

If you are parking a vehicle with a Canadian plate in a U.S. Costco parking lot, maybe you should be packing heat just for self defence purposes.


----------



## atrp2biz (Sep 22, 2010)

^ In case you're approached by two cyclists who ask, "Have you been to Costco?"


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

So why does milk cost twice as much in Canada than it does in the US? Same for many other dairy products.

Who really believes that the dairly industry marketing boards protect consumers?


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Canadian milk is considered "organic milk" in the US since growth hormones in milk are illegal here. So you need to compare the price vs US organic milk. I don't know the difference in price but presumably it's more than regular milk.


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

It's really too bad about Bellingham. I was just there last week and the town is fantastic, quirky, unique and very lively. I can understand the frustration though. With Vancouver as the only major Metro nearby, Canadians have effectively turned Bellingham into a 'suburban' type of location, not what people signed up for when they moved there.

Bellingham also has the distinction of initiating the movement to ban tax exemptions for BC residents. I would be peeved if I lived in a municipality where half the sales taxes were not be recovered due to cross-border shoppers.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

Belguy said:


> If you are parking a vehicle with a Canadian plate in a U.S. Costco parking lot, maybe you should be packing heat just for self defence purposes.


Only problem is that most of the Americans probably know how to use a gun better than me. 




Spudd said:


> Canadian milk is considered "organic milk" in the US since growth hormones in milk are illegal here. So you need to compare the price vs US organic milk. I don't know the difference in price but presumably it's more than regular milk.


Agreed. We actually had to buy milk for the kids there. It was actually really scary as the labels on the regular milk said 'Studies show there has been no proven link between xxxx and DHT (growth hormone)'.... etc. The milk tasted different too. It was $2.59 a gallon vs $4.89 here. There wasn't the organic option at the store I went, but when I didn't find the organic later is was $3.69, so still cheaper. To be honest, I would still much rather pay the higher price in Canada than the US for milk. My kids could taste the difference even though I was trying to mix Canada milk with US milk. 

I have heard part of the reason things are cheaper in the US is the costs of distribution, population density, taxes, nd for milk specifically the lesser quality or lower regulations. 



Sampson said:


> Bellingham also has the distinction of initiating the movement to ban tax exemptions for BC residents. I would be peeved if I lived in a municipality where half the sales taxes were not be recovered due to cross-border shoppers.


Also, Albertans don't have to pay sales tax in WA. Good thing, the article didn't have an AB license plate.


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

I agree that milk without the DHT hormone is better.

But I do not see any connection between having DHT free milk and milk marketing boards. 

There is absolutely NO reason why we cannot continue to have the same quality of milk AND have a competitve market situation. 

The Wheat Board monopoly was just dissolved. Is there any reason why we still need marketing boards......other than the perhaps the political considerations in vote rich Ontario and Quebec dairy farming areas???


----------



## canabiz (Apr 4, 2009)

Sampson said:


> It's really too bad about Bellingham. I was just there last week and the town is fantastic, quirky, unique and very lively. I can understand the frustration though. With Vancouver as the only major Metro nearby, Canadians have effectively turned Bellingham into a 'suburban' type of location, not what people signed up for when they moved there.
> 
> *Bellingham also has the distinction of initiating the movement to ban tax exemptions for BC residents. I would be peeved if I lived in a municipality where half the sales taxes were not be recovered due to cross-border shoppers*.


I would not be too upset if I were a Bellingham resident. They need to remember we are spending our money down there to help the town economy, like Nemo2 said earlier. We spend money at gas stations, restaurants, convenience store etc and I believe the Bellingham President of Chamber Commerce (or something along that line) has sensibly stepped up and asked everyone to be appreciative of what we have brought to their town.

You won't likely see (I will never say never) that kind of attitude displayed by some rogue Bellingham residents here out on the East Coast

http://www.ottawacitizen.com/busine...ome+love+Canadian+shoppers/7089770/story.html


----------

